# Questions about Graves Disease (confused)



## JoBaby85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I saw my endocrinologist today.. More blood tests, TSH, TSI, & T4.. I had my TSH checked 2 weeks ago 0.005, TSI last week 60UI/ml, my blood pressure has been running in the 200/110 and higher range, I have extreme pulsating tinnitus. I have been experiencing symptoms of thyroid disease for about two years, but didn't know it was my thyroid. I will be starting antithyroid medication (idk what) when the test come back. He gave me all three options. I am too scared to use radioactive iodine, and am strongly considering surgery because he said the antithyroid medication will not shrink my goiter.. My goiter is causing the tinnitus as well as slight chocking and difficulty swallowing.. What I would like to know is your opinions on antithyroid medication and surgery? Also if anyone here has had the whooshing any tips how to be rid of it, or drown it out.. Nothing works. 
So sorry this is long and confusing it's hard for me to word things.. :/


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, did your doctor also prescribe a beta-blocker to help with racing heart/ palpitations? Since you are asking for opinions; I will give you mine. RAI was not an option for me during my first bout of thyroid troubles. I had a partial thyroidectomy. Twenty years later, thyroid troubles reared up again and I chose what i knew because RAI scared me. Anti-thyroid medications are not a long term solution. They can be hard on your liver.

The surgery was pretty easy to recover from. Getting the correct medication dialed in was a bit tricky but once that was in place I feel great now. My second surgery was almost 5 years ago. I am almost 60 and feel great.

Best of luck to you and I am sure others will be along soon to offer some insight.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I am too scared to use radioactive iodine, and am strongly considering surgery because he said the antithyroid medication will not shrink my goiter.


If you have a goiter then surgical removal would probably be the best option for you.

I am glad I had surgery for Graves disease and having the entire thyroid removed makes it alot easier to dial in replacement med's.

Be sure to find a surgeon who does at least 4--5 thyroid surgeries weekly -

Develop your list of questions and do some research on this site to help get yourself comfortable with your decision.


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,
The Beta blocker I was put on helped with the whooshing sound in my ears, and my blood pressure.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

The noise in your ears is your blood flow.

It is a combination of high blood pressure and the goiter pressing against the arteries in your neck.

I would get that whooshing sound before being prescribed thyroid replacement hormone for a very enlarged goiter. I also passed out a few times.

I was never hyper with Hashi's and my blood pressure was low normal so the sound was from the goiter.

If I were you I would take it very easy till you get on blood pressure med's.

Try not to stand up too quick.

I'd get that nasty thyroid removed also.


----------



## JoBaby85 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies..

Yes I am on 5mg Ramimipril (ACE blocker) twice daily and propranolol 80mg (beta blocker) three times daily. 
Nothing helps the noise.. Been taking it easy for two years. I'm so out of shape from this crap.. I am going to talk to my GP on Monday and endo soon as I get my results back about surgery..
Thank you all again. I'm thinking total sounds easier


----------

